# whats this gun worth?



## bigrob82

i have a gun and i would like to find out a ballpark price range it may be worth no picture for now but it is in great shape  all i know is that it says  " Gaucha-iga made in brazil " on the under side  and on the barrel it says "imported by strofger ind  n.j. from brazil" please any guesses would be nice thanks for the help


----------



## georgiaboy

Is this a single barrel 12 ga?


----------



## BookHound

Dude, if you want better answers you need to give us more details.  

Type? - Rifle, shotgun, pistol, revolver, etc.
Action? - autoloader, pump, lever, etc. 
Caliber/gauge?
Finish? - blued, parkerized, etc.

The importer is Stoeger.

I'm guessing it is a shotgun.  I'm also guessing it is a 20 gauge.   Do I win a cookie yet?  

Seriously, more info is needed.  A picture is worth a LOT too.  If you are having problems hosting pictures, e-mail them to me and I'll host them and post them for you.

Mark


----------



## BookHound

I type slow.  

Beat to the punch by the georgiaboy dude.  My money is still on 20 gauge though.  LOL.

Mark


----------



## HandgunHTR

It is a side by side.  No matter what gauge it is I would say that it is probably worth $100-300 depending on condition, add $50 if it the "Supreme" version.


----------



## bigrob82

sorry it is a double barrel 12ga blue on walnut


----------



## georgiaboy

HandgunHTR said:


> It is a side by side.  No matter what gauge it is I would say that it is probably worth $100-300 depending on condition, add $50 if it the "Supreme" version.



Good call, you get the gold star!

I thought he was referring to one of the single shot .4102 or 20s with the action release in front of the trigger guard.


----------



## BookHound

Gosh dang it!  Oh well, at least it was only a gold star up for grabs.  If it had been a cookie I'd be upset.  

Mark


----------



## HandgunHTR

bigrob82,

Check out Gunbroker.com and do a search for Stoeger Uplander.  It is the same gun.  You will get an idea of what they are going for.


Bookhound,
Don't worry, georgiaboy hasn't sent me the star yet, so you can still steal it from me.


----------



## georgiaboy

HH, you gonna leave me negative feedback?


----------



## knifemaker

BookHound said:


> Gosh dang it!  Oh well, at least it was only a gold star up for grabs.  If it had been a cookie I'd be upset.
> 
> Mark



Don't be upset, you get a tracking cookie every time you log onto gon.


----------



## HandgunHTR

georgiaboy said:


> HH, you gonna leave me negative feedback?


----------



## Bounty Hunter

According to the 2009 Standard Catalog of Firearms,
a search on information provided... only turned up the following..... located under "IGA", this is a complete listing of those guns from Brazil.

IAB . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 588
IAI-AMERICAN LEGENDS . . . 588
IAR . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 588
IGA . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 588
INDIAN ARMS CORP. . . . . . . 589
INDUSTRIA ARMI GALESI . . . 589
INGLIS & COMPANY, JOHN . . 589


IGA
Veranopolis, Brazil
Single-Barrel Shotgun
A 12 or 20 gauge or .410 bore single barrel shotgun with an exposed
hammer, 28" barrel and hardwood stock.
NIB Exc. V.G. Good Fair Poor
150 90 75 50 40 30

Single-Barrel Shotgun Youth Model
Offered in 20 gauge and .410 bore this model features a 22"
barrel and shorter than standard buttstock. Weighs 5 lbs.
NIB Exc. V.G. Good Fair Poor
150 100 80 60 50 35

Coach Gun
A 12 and 20 gauge as well as .410 bore boxlock double-barrel
shotgun with 20" barrels, double triggers and extractors. Blued
with a hardwood stock.
NIB Exc. V.G. Good Fair Poor
425 325 250 150 100 75
NOTE: Add $50 for nickel finish. Add $60 for engraved butt
stock.

Standard Side-by-Side Uplander Model
Offered in 12, 20, 28 gauge, and .410 bore with 26" and 28"
barrels. Checkered hardwood stock with pistol grip or straight
grip in 20 gauge only. Weighs 6.75 lbs.
NIB Exc. V.G. Good Fair Poor
425 325 250 150 100 75
NOTE: Add $40 for choke tubes.

Uplander Youth Model
Same as above but offered in .410 bore with 24" barrel or 20
gauge with 24" barrels. Shorter length of pull. Recoil pad standard.
NIB Exc. V.G. Good Fair Poor
450 325 250 150 100 75

Uplander Supreme
Introduced in 2000 this model features a high grade walnut
stock with checkering, single-selective trigger, choke tubes,
and automatic ejectors. Offered in 12 and 20 gauge with 26" or
28" barrels. Chambered for 3" shells. Soft rubber recoil pad
standard.
NIB Exc. V.G. Good Fair Poor
600 450 — — — —

Standard Over-and-Under Condor I
This model is offered in 12 or 20 gauge with 26" or 28" barrels.
Fitted with extractors and single trigger. Choke tubes are standard.
Checkered hardwood stock with pistol grip and recoil
pad. Weighs 8 lbs.
NIB Exc. V.G. Good Fair Poor
300 250 225 200 150 100

Condor II
Same as above but with double triggers and plastic buttplate.
NIB Exc. V.G. Good Fair Poor
275 225 200 150 100 75

Maybe this will help a little.
Ron


----------



## Twenty five ought six

$250.00 is going to be about top dollar for that gun.


----------



## polaris30144

Dredging out of the past for this post. If you allow for panic buyers....it is worth $20,000 in today's market.


----------

